# Dogs at a training facilty found dead/starving!!!!



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

http://www.vindy.com/news/2008/oct/23/dogs-at-kennel-found-dead/

Pic are very graphic so be prepared.

Update:

http://www.wkbn.com/news/local/33243389.html


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Disgusting!







Euthanizing them would have been much kinder if homes could not have been found.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Chris,

This place was a training/boarding facilty. People left their dogs in the care of this scumbag. He stated he had no money to feed them because of the ecomomy but owners that have left their dogs in his care stated they had paid him 400.00 a week before AC came out.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He competed at USA trials and had a Belshick daughter at the Regionals a couple of years ago....

AC tends to euthanize dogs with bite work training in our area, I pulled a bunch from a guy who had a similar problem 8 or 9 years ago - they were healthy enough and had never been seized, and I ended up BUYING them to get them and paperwork...the charges and court case were a year or more after there had been two incidents and charges filed....the AC officer on the case convinced the guy to sell them to me as they would have been euthanized if seized - I hope some of his 'friends' step in and gets the dogs to safety.

Lee


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

After reading the two news articles and some of the responses to the news articles, I wouldn't be surprised to find that this guy has somehow gotten addicted to an expensive drug of sorts - just my thoughts. I say this because of a prior job that I had dealing with addicts from a legal standpoint. Still does not excuse this type of cruelty. It really breaks my heart to look at those dogs in that kennel.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This person could have asked other dog people in the area to help or take his dogs. If one is starving themselves and can't even care for themselves then find a way to place the animals. Life happens, but there is no excuse for this.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I say send him to jail and as a tax payer and with the ecomony the way it is...we simply can't afford to feed HIM!!


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

eww what a meanie! he should starve to death


----------



## molandkate28 (Oct 24, 2008)

That man is absolutely HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

That is one of the most disgusting examples of animal neglect and abuse I have seen in a long time. There is simply no excuse, that signage alone must have cost him plenty. Lack of finances is no excuse for what those pictures show, that is pure cruelty. That man needs to be put under the jail!!! For gods sake, ole roy dog food would have kept them alive long enough to find them homes.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a very tragic situation. Obviously, the man has lost it for some reason or another. It's a tragedy for the dogs, the owners, the man responsible.
While I agree there is no excuse, I fail to see what purpose vindictive statements serve.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

Notice in the last pic of the sign he's got one for puppies for sale???? Wow how awful. Guy needs to be put under the jail and starved to death. Scumbag.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Just to clarify-this isn't a shelter, right?

This is a boarding, training, grooming facility where people left their animals?

And he had 3 dogs?

It is really awful.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I believe he had 4 dogs, 3 German Shepherds and a small mixed breed dog. The rest were dogs who's owners had left them for training, boarding, ect.

Ol' Roy is what? $15 for a 50lb bag? And this man is bringing in $400 a week per person he boards for and has 15 dogs? NO excuses for why this happened. Not to mention he could have always requested that the owners provide the dog food for their dogs during their stay if he was "that" bad off.

Something doesn't sound right. He needs to be examined psychologically (To rule out any mental disorders) and needs a drug test. (To make sure he hasn't been spending the money on drugs while animals DIE in his care)


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Take this







out back and shoot him. I will gladly pay for the bullet and supply the rifle to do the deed. There's no reason he should sit in jail getting three meals a day for, what, maybe a year or two, and then get back out on the street after what he's done.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

If my dogs were there, you'd have a hard time keeping me from shooting him. I think that we wouldn't ever put our dogs in a facility without inspection first, though. The real reason to walk away if the kennel owner doesn't allow inspection, or only allows inspection at a certain time.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

That is disgusting - and I'm talking about the guy here.
I feel so bad for the owners. They expected to be able to pick up their dog, happy and trained, after a long time apart, and they find out their friend's dead. I'd love to go over there and shoot him =/

I read some of the comments and they were saying "he's a nice man and he's going through hard times" I don't get that - he was getting PAID to take care of the dogs, and making a profit off of it even if he did get the food and water. 
I don't especially care if he was on his death bed for the matter and had to use the money for surgery. People trusted him to take care of their dogs, and that's what he's supposed to do. He ruined the lives of 15 families, and killed and starved dogs. And him? He'll probably just end up paying a fine.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

What I don't understand is why didn't he STOP taking in dogs if he couldn't feed them?

Why didn't he contact the owners and say "I can't board your dog anymore"?

And if you looked at the pictures you saw one of the dogs was decomposed to the point where the bones were showing through the skin. This doesn't happen in a few days.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.highcaliberk9.com/

This is the place (the sign/logo is clearly visible in the news story photos). This is beyond disgusting. I hope he is driven out of town and shunned wherever he goes.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

After looking at the site, I just don't get it. He had some very nice looking dogs there. If I was faced with feed the dogs or lose my house, I wouldn't let those beauties starve, I'd do whatever it took to keep them alive even if it did include surrendering. That he was so involved with dogs and allowed this to happen is beyond me.


----------



## luvsdogs (Dec 11, 2008)

I wanted to update this as this man very active in the working/sport dog business and he is getting away with a slap on the wrist. Ohio needs stronger animal cruelty laws but this plea deal proves they don't even enforce the laws/punishment they have on the books now.
Plea deal made in dead dog case

Published:Friday, December 5, 2008
Video: Steve Croley
Steve Croley in Youngstown Municipal Court
Steve Croley in Youngstown Municipal Court Watch »

Gallery: Deadly Kennel Vandalized

Steven Croley's home on State Route 616 was vandalized following his arrest on Thursday, October 23, 2008 for several counts of animal cruelty. The festering carcasses of seven dead dogs were found in cages on the premises where Croley ran his business, High Caliber K-9.
« prev | next »

Steven Croley's Youngstown home on State Route 616 was vandalized following his arrest on Thursday, October 23, 2008 for several counts of animal cruelty. The festering carcasses of seven dead dogs were found in cages on the premises where Croley ran his business, High Caliber K-9. Photos by Daniel C. Britt.
Enlarge photos Thumbnails

Steve Croley

Steve Croley

By Patricia Meade

The prosecutor said animal cruelty is a felony in 45 states, but not Ohio.

YOUNGSTOWN — A plea agreement recommends four months in jail for the man who operated High Caliber K-9, where seven dead and 12 starving dogs were found.

Steve Croley, 38, of Struthers-Coitsville Road, Lowellville, pleaded no contest Thursday afternoon in municipal court to four counts of animal cruelty. The case had been set for a Dec. 18 trial. Two housing violations related to the condition of the High Caliber K-9 property at 1516 Coitsville-Hubbard Road were dismissed.

City Prosecutor Jay Macejko said the plea agreement calls for 30 days in jail on each count; restitution of $1,646 to Animal Charity, a humane agency on South Avenue that rescued dogs from the property; and a provision that Croley not own or harbor animals during whatever probation period — one to five years — that may be imposed.

Judge Robert A. Douglas Jr. told Croley, who is represented by Youngstown attorney Heidi Hanni, that the potential penalty for each count is up to 90 days in jail and $750 fine. Croley said, “Yes, your honor,” to acknowledge he understood his plea meant he waived his right to a trial.

The judge ordered a pre-sentence investigation and set sentencing for Jan. 22.

“The court recognizes there were losses in this matter,” Judge Douglas said. A restitution amount that includes estimates from the four dogs’ owners will be included, he said.

Restitution applies only to the four dead dogs for which Croley was charged, Macejko said. Letters were sent to the owners, one in California, one in Germany and two in Youngstown.

Croley was originally arrested on 19 counts of animal cruelty but only four were filed. Macejko determined that the High Caliber K-9 property was illegally entered by representatives of Animal Charity, who used bolt cutters to cut a fence. The four counts relate to dogs seen before the fence was breached. The prosecutor has said had he been called, he would have obtained a search warrant.

When taken into custody Oct. 22, Croley told a representative of Animal Charity that he could not afford to feed the animals. Since the arrest, dog owners have come forward to say they paid Croley in advance.

Macejko said Thursday that Judge Douglas could sentence Croley to more time than worked out in the plea agreement. If that happens, Croley could withdraw his plea and the case could proceed to trial, the prosecutor said.

Macejko said he is working with Mayor Jay Williams and will send letters to encourage state legislators to elevate animal cruelty, now a misdemeanor, to a felony. He said the crime is a felony in 45 states.

[email protected]


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

my question is about how long does it take a dog to starve to death? months,weeks? also if your dog was in boarding/training would you not make randon visits or have someone check on the dog for you( if you were out of town etc)? I AM NOT BLAMING THE OWNERS,just asking a question,because i have looked into boarding for my 3,for vacations.i personally, if boarding mine had planned on a close family friend stopping in to check on mine every other day.


----------

